# application remote desktop



## bedwellO (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application qui me permettrait de prendre à distance un serveur sous snow leopard comme apple remote desktop.

Connaissez vous un bon logiciel ?

Merci


----------



## djbennyj (28 Juin 2010)

Salut.
MOi j'ai iTeleport, qui est un client vnc, et qui marche très bien pour contrôler mon imac depuis l'ipad.
Le seule soucis, c'est que je n'arive pas à le fair emarcher en mode paysage.


----------



## Monsieurmickael (28 Juin 2010)

essaye Team Viewer peut-être...


----------



## thbar (2 Juillet 2010)

Monsieurmickael a dit:


> essaye Team Viewer peut-être...



Oui, essaie TeamViewer, c'est vraiment bien fait (et gratuit pour utilisation personnelle).

Ca marche sur Windows, MacOS, Linux, iPhone/iPod/iPad...


----------

